# Muscle Chemistry Advanced Supplements



## Razzmatazz (Mar 24, 2018)

The other week I placed an order of their endurobolic gw and their s4. Both have been suspended in: "water, fructose, vegetable glycerin, b-12, citric acid, xanthan gum, natural cherry flavors, sodium benzoate, potassium sorbate". My rat tastes zero hint of ethanol. Is this legit? I thought these guys had a decent reputation for product....


----------



## Razzmatazz (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## AllesT (Apr 5, 2018)

Razzmatazz said:


> The other week I placed an order of their endurobolic gw and their s4. Both have been suspended in: "water, fructose, vegetable glycerin, b-12, citric acid, xanthan gum, natural cherry flavors, sodium benzoate, potassium sorbate". My rat tastes zero hint of ethanol. Is this legit? I thought these guys had a decent reputation for product....



They are not legit anymore. I have placed an order there but I have frustrated with their product.


----------



## Keshabraj (Apr 6, 2018)

Honestly, I didn't try for this one yet.


----------



## heroline1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks for post
I was taught that employment should be interesting and useful, and Lots of Online Chemistry Jobs Available Here - Well Paid is one such option. I've always been interested in programming, especially C++ and chemistry, and I'm now very comfortable working for these individuals because they provide excellent working conditions. Many of my predecessors in this position emphasized the significance of achieving a balance between work and personal life.


----------

